# Female Malt Puppy on Petfinder in Georgia



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11713481


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Suzan, what a sweet little face she has! I wish I knew someone local that was looking.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Only a teacup will do?!!??! OMG-she is adorable! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Aug 19 2008, 03:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621563


> Oh Suzan, what a sweet little face she has! I wish I knew someone local that was looking.[/B]


I know. I posted it to the Atlanta Maltese Meetup as well and emailed it to Ronnie.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She is adorable. Is she a mix? If she is they will find it hard to adopt her out at $650.00 I hope she finds a home soon!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't know if she's a purebred Maltese, but from the copy it sounds like that's why they are charging $650. 

Look at her photo! She's adorable! I wish.....

[attachment=40127:GA526.11713481_1_x.jpg]


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I've already contacted them and she's a maltese/poodle mix. She's between 12 and 14 weeks old and already weighs 5 lbs.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

"Only a teacup will do??!?!?!" :new_shocked: 

Shame on them, she's adorable :wub: 

However, I think the $650 is a little too much for a rescue organization to ask for a mutt though...


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Aug 19 2008, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621591


> I've already contacted them and she's a maltese/poodle mix. She's between 12 and 14 weeks old and already weighs 5 lbs.[/B]



I think $650 is a little steep for a mix. Jax is full Maltese and he weighed in at 4 lbs at 13 weeks old, and he's now around 7-8. Although I'd assume a mix will probably end up weighing more.

She sure is cute though!  I'm sure she'll be adopted soon.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Aug 19 2008, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621631


> QUOTE (llf060787 @ Aug 19 2008, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621591





> I've already contacted them and she's a maltese/poodle mix. She's between 12 and 14 weeks old and already weighs 5 lbs.[/B]



I think $650 is a little steep for a mix. Jax is full Maltese and he weighed in at 4 lbs at 13 weeks old, and he's now around 7-8. Although I'd assume a mix will probably end up weighing more.

She sure is cute though!  I'm sure she'll be adopted soon.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought the adoption fee was kind of steep too. My Bianca is a maltese/poodle mix and we only paid $500 2 year ago from a puppy broker (I didn't know anything about puppy mills or byb at the time). This one is a surrender so I would think she would go for much less. There are purebred maltese puppies on petfinder.com that have a much lower adoption fee.

I'm sure she'll find a great home regardless of the fee.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 19 2008, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621581


> She is adorable. Is she a mix? If she is they will find it hard to adopt her out at $650.00 I hope she finds a home soon![/B]


That's what I was thinking too. The ad did say she was a mix.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh sure, I'd pay $650. I don't look at it as a fee for the dog, but rather a donation to the cause.

She will also be spayed, and current on shots.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 19 2008, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621648


> Oh sure, I'd pay $650. I don't look at it as a fee for the dog, but rather a donation to the cause.
> 
> She will also be spayed, and current on shots.[/B]


Exactly. She's so cute she's definately worth it, not to mention the fee contributes to other rescues at this center. All-in-all whoever adopts her gets an adorable pet and a great feeling of having done something good!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 19 2008, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621648


> Oh sure, I'd pay $650. I don't look at it as a fee for the dog, but rather a donation to the cause.
> 
> She will also be spayed, and current on shots.[/B]


Exactly. She's so cute she's definately worth it, not to mention the fee contributes to other rescues at this center. All-in-all whoever adopts her gets an adorable pet and a great feeling of having done something good!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Aug 19 2008, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621652


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 19 2008, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621648





> Oh sure, I'd pay $650. I don't look at it as a fee for the dog, but rather a donation to the cause.
> 
> She will also be spayed, and current on shots.[/B]


Exactly. She's so cute she's definately worth it, not to mention the fee contributes to other rescues at this center. All-in-all whoever adopts her gets an adorable pet and a great feeling of having done something good!
[/B][/QUOTE]



It's the same rescue org as the one who has Bobby, the dog who got chemicals thrown on him. See this: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=37152&hl=


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

$650 for a mixed breed? I know many of us would pay it, .....but I'm hoping SOMEONE will...and soon. She's way too cute.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

It's a good thing that I don't do rescue/fostering/surrenders because I'd wind up in jail. I would have smacked the living SH*T out of that piece of crap! Surrendered her because she's not a "teacup". WTF is wrong with people.....I feel sorry for her children if she has any, obviously anything less than perfect would be rejected. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: This just chaps my a$$.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Aug 20 2008, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622022


> It's a good thing that I don't do rescue/fostering/surrenders because I'd wind up in jail. I would have smacked the living SH*T out of that piece of crap! Surrendered her because she's not a "teacup". WTF is wrong with people.....I feel sorry for her children if she has any, obviously anything less than perfect would be rejected. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: This just chaps my a$$.[/B]


I don't get it either. First of all she's only 10-14 weeks old which means the original owner didn't have her for very long. WTF she kept her for a couple of weeks and then gaver her up? Didn't she realize it when she got her that she was a bit heavier? Its a stupid kind of excuse and it doesn't make any sense. The puppy is better off not being raised in that environment. I'm sure she'll find a wonderful forever home.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Aug 20 2008, 01:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622022


> It's a good thing that I don't do rescue/fostering/surrenders because I'd wind up in jail. I would have smacked the living SH*T out of that piece of crap! Surrendered her because she's not a "teacup". WTF is wrong with people.....I feel sorry for her children if she has any, obviously anything less than perfect would be rejected. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: This just chaps my a$$.[/B]



Oh, quit "sugar coating" it :HistericalSmiley: 

Yep, the lady is an idiot. I wonder how many more dogs she surrenders, before she finds her "teacup".


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Aug 20 2008, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622024


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Aug 20 2008, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622022





> It's a good thing that I don't do rescue/fostering/surrenders because I'd wind up in jail. I would have smacked the living SH*T out of that piece of crap! Surrendered her because she's not a "teacup". WTF is wrong with people.....I feel sorry for her children if she has any, obviously anything less than perfect would be rejected. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: This just chaps my a$$.[/B]


I don't get it either. First of all she's only 10-14 weeks old which means the original owner didn't have her for very long. WTF she kept her for a couple of weeks and then gaver her up? Didn't she realize it when she got her that she was a bit heavier? Its a stupid kind of excuse and it doesn't make any sense. The puppy is better off not being raised in that environment. I'm sure she'll find a wonderful forever home.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I totally agree with you about her being better off not living with that witch. There should be a test that you have to pass in order to buy or adopt a pet...of ANY kind...


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I haven't posted in a long time, but I've tried to keep up to date on things.

I sent in an application for Bria yesterday and talked to the rescue place today. From what I understood from him, the spay/neuter was NOT included. He said they would check up on whether it was actually done or not. Is this typical? Also, he said that I would have to pay through paypal tonight or he was going to take her to Petsmart in the morning. If I pay, then he wouldn't take her and i could pick her up on Sunday. He didn't ask me any questions or wonder anything about Bailey. I kinda wanted to spend a little bit of time with her before deciding... :smmadder: I don't know. Some of you that are involved with rescue please advise...


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (emmie0527 @ Aug 22 2008, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623337


> I haven't posted in a long time, but I've tried to keep up to date on things.
> 
> I sent in an application for Bria yesterday and talked to the rescue place today. From what I understood from him, the spay/neuter was NOT included. He said they would check up on whether it was actually done or not. Is this typical? Also, he said that I would have to pay through paypal tonight or he was going to take her to Petsmart in the morning. If I pay, then he wouldn't take her and i could pick her up on Sunday. He didn't ask me any questions or wonder anything about Bailey. I kinda wanted to spend a little bit of time with her before deciding... :smmadder: I don't know. Some of you that are involved with rescue please advise...[/B]


When I sent them an e-mail a couple of days ago to ask a few questions they told me that she had not been spayed yet but would be before adopting her out. The name of the woman who responded to my e-mail was Cindy. You may want to get a hold of her.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 20 2008, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622025


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Aug 20 2008, 01:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622022





> It's a good thing that I don't do rescue/fostering/surrenders because I'd wind up in jail. I would have smacked the living SH*T out of that piece of crap! Surrendered her because she's not a "teacup". WTF is wrong with people.....I feel sorry for her children if she has any, obviously anything less than perfect would be rejected. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: This just chaps my a$$.[/B]



Oh, quit "sugar coating" it :HistericalSmiley: 

Yep, the lady is an idiot. I wonder how many more dogs she surrenders, before she finds her "teacup".
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL, Deb!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (emmie0527 @ Aug 22 2008, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623337


> I haven't posted in a long time, but I've tried to keep up to date on things.
> 
> I sent in an application for Bria yesterday and talked to the rescue place today. From what I understood from him, the spay/neuter was NOT included. He said they would check up on whether it was actually done or not. Is this typical? Also, he said that I would have to pay through paypal tonight or he was going to take her to Petsmart in the morning. If I pay, then he wouldn't take her and i could pick her up on Sunday. He didn't ask me any questions or wonder anything about Bailey. I kinda wanted to spend a little bit of time with her before deciding... :smmadder: I don't know. Some of you that are involved with rescue please advise...[/B]


I dont know anything about rescues but this sounds fishy to me. Sounds like they are in it for the money. I pray for the sake of that puppy..they are not.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (emmie0527 @ Aug 22 2008, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623337


> I haven't posted in a long time, but I've tried to keep up to date on things.
> 
> I sent in an application for Bria yesterday and talked to the rescue place today. From what I understood from him, the spay/neuter was NOT included. He said they would check up on whether it was actually done or not. Is this typical? Also, he said that I would have to pay through paypal tonight or he was going to take her to Petsmart in the morning. If I pay, then he wouldn't take her and i could pick her up on Sunday. He didn't ask me any questions or wonder anything about Bailey. I kinda wanted to spend a little bit of time with her before deciding... :smmadder: I don't know. Some of you that are involved with rescue please advise...[/B]



Have you heard anything more? She's so sweet!! When we rescued Willie he wasn't neutered....he didn't weigh enough. So, we just had him neutered last Friday. They probably have an adoption fair that they do at Petsmart....I don't think it sounds fishy, but do wonder about him not asking you any questions. Maybe they felt they didn't need to after seeing your application. Good luck and keep us posted!

Martha


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It doesn't sound right to me that they didn't ask you a lot of questions. But I know some rescue folks in the North Georgia mountains, and they have huge problems with people backing out of adoptions, so maybe they make you pay first and ask questions later. 

In the North Georgia mountain area, some owners dump their dogs outside when they don't want them anymore, because it is a rural area, and they think that the dogs can fend for themselves. Sheesh, don't get me started on that... :wacko1: One of the reasons why I am glad I don't live there anymore. 

Many of the rescue orgs. in North GA bring their dogs down to the ATL area Petsmarts on Saturdays because they are so overwhelmed they can't keep up.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

shes adorable  i hope she finds a loving home soon. :wub: what ever the price.....jo


----------



## Briasmom (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello,

I was searching different Maltese websites to get some grooming ideas on my precious maltese I adopted last Friday. I just happened to stumble on a disscussion all about her. I have been trying to adopt Bria every since I saw her posted on petfinder. Just when I give up on trying to adopt her. Cindy, her foster mom called and stated my application had been approved to adopt her. 

I was very excited my 3 year old son Braylen has been asking for a Maltese for a year now since his father and I separated. 

To make a long story short I was looking for a female maltese around 3 months and we already had a name picked out which was Bria.

I really wanted to help a recue dog out and not buy one from a breeder or a puppy store. For the past 2 months. I was waiting for a puppy on petfinder that would be a right fit for a young child. 

The same night that I felt discouraged about our search Bria profiled showed up and the rest is history.

I was disgusted at the fact her owner surrendered her because she wasn't a teacup.

The same owner surrendered another dog that costed her two thousand dollars 2 weeks later because they one was not a teacup.

Bria is a great asset to my family and she is so sweet. She has really been helping my son and I helped from the divorce from my husband. I will post pics soon. I am glad I found this website.


Bria's Mom


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I am sooooooo happy that she found a good home. I've been thinking about her all the time. I am also so happy that her new mom is posting on here so we can watch her grow!! :you rock:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Briasmom @ Sep 6 2008, 11:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631108


> Hello,
> 
> I was searching different Maltese websites to get some grooming ideas on my precious maltese I adopted last Friday. I just happened to stumble on a disscussion all about her. I have been trying to adopt Bria every since I saw her posted on petfinder. Just when I give up on trying to adopt her. Cindy, her foster mom called and stated my application had been approved to adopt her.
> 
> ...



I knew I heard her story before!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The link is gone. Who was the rescue organization?

Glad you found us, and congrats. What a little sweetheart she is. :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, that's great! I love happy endings :aktion033: and hope this is a wonderful new beginning for little :wub: Bria!


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Steep price! I almost got a full blood rescue Westie for 150! Cutie, though!


----------

